# MY 2006 Pricing Details note: **pre-price increase**



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

E60 5 Series.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

E65 7 Series.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

E90 Product & Pricing Bulletins:

3 Series Product Planning Strategy Bulletin - Click Here!

Updated 3 Series Pricing Information (wholesale/retail) - includes AWD models - Click Here!


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

What do headlight washers have anything to do with AWD? :dunno: People are going to go mudding in their xis?

No surprise that SMG is gone gone gone on non-Ms. This proves that they only sell on M cars because the majority of people think it's a slushbox.


----------



## damills (Nov 6, 2002)

*330ci, 330cic no SMG*

I bet alot will be disappointed with no SMG in the 330ci and 330cic :thumbdwn: , Im sure glad its still available in the M3


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

damills said:


> I bet alot will be disappointed with no SMG in the 330ci and 330cic :thumbdwn: , Im sure glad its still available in the M3


Can't say I agree with you. I've never seen a 330i, 330Ci or 330Cic with SMG. It surely isn't a very popular option.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

SARAFIL said:


> Can't say I agree with you. I've never seen a 330i, 330Ci or 330Cic with SMG. It surely isn't a very popular option.


I ordered a whole bunch with the last allocation before I left Cutter. On
a visit a year later, many of them were still in dealer inventory...



:eeps:


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

For sale: Ultra rare 2004 325iT with 6-speed SMG. 

I'll consider offers over, uh...$55,000

:eeps:


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Jon said:


> I ordered a whole bunch with the last allocation before I left Cutter. On
> a visit a year later, many of them were still in dealer inventory...
> 
> 
> ...


In all my time, I've seen only three non-M cars with SMG-- one 645Cic that was a sold order (and ended up cancelling before it came in), one Z4 3.0 (which the owner traded in on a 6-speed after 500 miles and lost alot of money on because he just couldn't get used to the gearbox), and one really wierd $41,000 325i.

We ended up selling the 645Cic, the Z4 went to auction after sitting on the lot for a while (and we lost ALOT of money even after the original owner had lost ALOT of money), and the 325i will be coming off lease in probably a year and a half, and it'll be going back to BMWFS for sure.


----------



## damills (Nov 6, 2002)

SARAFIL said:


> In all my time, I've seen only three non-M cars with SMG-- one 645Cic that was a sold order (and ended up cancelling before it came in), one Z4 3.0 (which the owner traded in on a 6-speed after 500 miles and lost alot of money on because he just couldn't get used to the gearbox), and one really wierd $41,000 325i.
> 
> We ended up selling the 645Cic, the Z4 went to auction after sitting on the lot for a while (and we lost ALOT of money even after the original owner had lost ALOT of money), and the 325i will be coming off lease in probably a year and a half, and it'll be going back to BMWFS for sure.


I had seen alot of post on others forums about SMG in the Z4 and 3-series, just thought it was popular. When I got my first M3, I was sick until I got use to SMG but now I really like it. A friend of my wife has an SMG 6-series, I thought they were common.

Maybe it didnt sell well so they dont want much inventory.

Another note:

Stopped by my dealer today, they had a Alpine White M3 with cloth interior (or non-leather whatever that option is), I really think Alpine white and beige interior is a classic color combo, but BMW doesnt offer it on the M3, can it be ordered thru the individual program? Im not a fan of White exterior, Black interior (just me), others probably dont like the White/Tan combo.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

damills said:


> Stopped by my dealer today, they had a Alpine White M3 with cloth interior (or non-leather whatever that option is), I really think Alpine white and beige interior is a classic color combo, but BMW doesnt offer it on the M3, can it be ordered thru the individual program? Im not a fan of White exterior, Black interior (just me), others probably dont like the White/Tan combo.


There are several Individual beige/tan leather interiors that are listed by BMW as available on an M3:
--Caramel -- look for E39 M5 photos; caramel was an available interior color
-- Ecru -- search this board for interior shots of Alex Bauman's 'Barney,' which has an ecru interior. Very light. Note that Alex's car has some extra interior touches added by Alpina, though.
-- Champagne 
The retail price of an Individual leather interior in the USA is $3,880 last I heard.


----------



## hector (Jul 14, 2003)

Jon said:


> A Bimmerfest.com exclusive.
> 
> :angel:
> 
> ...


no mention i see of any additional powertrains i.e. the rumored turbo/335 or some such model, any idea when they might release info about such a model if indeed it's coming? thanks!


----------



## dgdoc (Jun 13, 2005)

*Anyone have updated ED Pricing?*

My dealer sent me a bulletin from BMW that says:

"Please note that the wholesale price sheets for all 2006 5-Series for both Diplomatic and European Delivery are incorrect. Current price sheets should be destroyed immediately and replaced with the attached sheets."

"The corrected price sheets will be posted on Centernet on Tuesday, June 7th."

Does anyone have the udpated pricing sheets for the 5 series?

Thanks.


----------



## eurotrip05 (Jul 11, 2005)

Jon said:


> Requires Adobe Acrobat Reader to view.


Hi Jon,

You posted the E60 pricing in March, but the pdf file contains the words updated. Was this an updated price sheet from March, 2005 or is it a price sheet current as of June 7, 2005 after the BMWNA memo?

Thanks


----------



## dgdoc (Jun 13, 2005)

The pricing is different than what is posted online.

I have a hard to read fax copy, but was hoping someone could post a clean version.


----------



## eurotrip05 (Jul 11, 2005)

Hi dgdoc,

The hard copy that you have, can you make out if the base price for the 2006 525i is approx 400 dollars more than the 34990 invoice price for ED in the list? Thanks for helping me out.


----------



## dgdoc (Jun 13, 2005)

Here are the current ED wholesale prices from the latest sheet.

Old price/New Price

525i - $34,990/$35,375
525xi - $36,830/$37,235
530i - $38,920/$39,355
530xi - $40,760/$41,215
545i - $46,705/$47,225
530xiT - $42,770/$43,250

Hope this helps.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

dgdoc said:


> Here are the current ED wholesale prices from the latest sheet.... Hope this helps.


I have the newest confidential 5 Series pricing .pdf file available from BMWNA in hand, and will be posting it shortly.

Thanks for the help anyway!

:thumbup:


----------



## eurotrip05 (Jul 11, 2005)

Thank you dgdoc and Jon. With these prices in mind, I can initiate the paperwork very soon. I can't wait. Thanks a million.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

eurotrip05 said:


> Thank you dgdoc and Jon. With these prices in mind, I can initiate the paperwork very soon. I can't wait. Thanks a million.


Good luck and best regards!

The .pdf file above in this post has been updated (i.e. replaced) with the most recent variant.

Here is a direct link to the file:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=53839


----------

